# Brisket Advice



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am cooking a brisket this weekend and my Dad suggested cooking the flat and point separately. Do any of you guys do this? I typically smoke (pecan wood) a whole brisket unwrapped for between 4-6 hours then wrap it in foil for the remainder (IT-about 190 degrees). Would I need to change my process if I were to try it this way? I am kind of skeptical of doing it this way this time because I am cooking for a bunch of people and I want to produce the best brisket possible but if there are advantages I may want to try it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

I wouldn't separate it. Just cook it the way you normally do, but don't stop it at 190. Stop it when the thermometer probe slides in with just a little Resistance. Try to imagine sticking a butter knife into the front of a loaf of bread. It will probably be in the 198-202 range. When it's done, take it out of the smoker, open the foil slightly to let some heat escape and let it rest. Once it cools down slightly you can close it up and stick it in an empty ice chest for up to 6 hours.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Very good advise djbutter22.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

I cook mine the same as you. I wrap it or put in aluminum pan covered when temp reaches 150-155 degrees in the flat. Then continue till 195-200 degrees and pull and place in ice chest for 1 1/2 -2 hours. Take out of the ice chest and let it rest for 30 min. Time depends on the weight of brisket. I've cooked 11-12 lbers. in 7-7 1/2 hrs. Perfect every time.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Cooking brisket is all about getting a quality piece of meat and knowing when it is time to take off of the pit. I wouldn't separate it before I cook. Cook it intact. What you can do is cook it until the flat is done, quickly separate the flat from the point and put the point back on the pit. Wrap the flat in butchers paper and place in a cooler with a bunch of old beach towels filling the air gaps.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

i wouldnt seperate it either. Once your internal temp is met, let it rest, then seperate the point from the flat; season the point again and put it back on the smoker for a couple of hours...you will have great burnt ends, enjoy!


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I wouldn't smoke the entire time with pecan.
I'd do hickory and every so often toss some pecan in.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, It looks like I'm going to stick with my old tried and true method. Maybe I will try some different stuff when I can cook a couple of them to really see what everybody likes better.


----------



## JeffT72 (Jun 14, 2013)

x2 on the burnt ends. What I have done is separate the point and chop it into medium chunks (~.5-.75") and put those into an aluminum pan with some extra rub sprinkled all over. I have read that some folks have added a bit of bbq sauce to the ends. Place the pan back on the pit while the flat finishes cooking.

The result will hopefully end up with the ends having rendered the additional fat and these cooked chunks are great on top of a baked tater or just as they are.


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

salt, pepper, garlic, unwrapped, don't separate


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

If you know how to cook a brisket then cook it the way you normally do. Experiment with new cooking methods when you're not feeding a bunch of people


----------

